# CCW of choice



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I was wondering what some of the people here on the forum prefer to carry. I am planning to get my permit soon and was leaning towards a SP101. Any suggestions or better ideas, let me know your opinions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always have an issue w/ trying to conceal a fullsize grip, unless I am wearing winter clothes. For me, the length of the barrel is not the issue - it is the length of the grip that makes concealment an issue.

When I got my CCW, I tried to carry a fullsize 1911 initially, but I soon gave up on that  - EVen a Glock 19 was too big for me. I ended up getting a Glock 26 - which I carried for 8 years.

Then, last year, I found the P99. I bought a P99 compact - my fav compact gun. Carry it all the time now. EVen in my front pocket of my cargo pants.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is the two I carry everywhere I go.
1911.45 S&W scandium PD, and a Kel-Tec P3AT.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

My EDC piece is a Colt LW Commander .45 ACP in a Brommeland Max-Con IWB holster. This combo works perfectly for me, regardless of my cover garment. 

One thing I learned early on was to always carry my pistol with a magazine that doesn't have a slam pad on it. Flush fitting mag, IOW. My two spare mags are fitted with slam pads.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I alternate between these 2,usually the lil kimber:mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine is a Kimber TLE II .45 acp, with an 8 rnd willson combat mag with slam pad (full (8+1) of 200 grn corbon JHP). Works great even when I wear just shorts and a t-shirt.








Did you notice the condition one (cocked, locked, ang ready to rock). I pulled it from my nightstand to snap the pic.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I was wondering what some of the people here on the forum prefer to carry. I am planning to get my permit soon and was leaning towards a SP101. Any suggestions or better ideas, let me know your opinions.


There's nothing wrong with your choice of carry gun, I had carried Semi Auto's for years both on duty and CCW. But now that I don't work a beat any longer I carry a revolver myself. The SP101 was one of my choices and is still an option of purchase for my next revolver. The 3" model is a nice choice and a good sturdy firearm. You won't be sorry. The most important decision about CCW selection is the firearm fitting your hand, and how well you hit your target. Shot placement is the key.....

I carry a 5 shot 44


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer the Glock 26 (9mm) backed by a KelTec P3AT.

As I've mentioned in other posts, the Glock is totally reliable. Holsters and accessories are super-common. I find the Glock design easy to shoot well. It holds many BBs. With a pinky-rest magazine, it works as belt gun. With a flush mag, it is a pocket (cargo shorts/pants) or ankle gun. With a full-size mag, it is a home defense gun.

The KelTec .380 is a great pocket gun. I can carry it anywhere. I even clip it to my running shorts when I do road races.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't concealed carried much since I retired from the PD. Since it was a department requirement at the time, now I choose not too. I do keep my qualification card updated thanks to HB 218. But, when I do travel I always carry this:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I haven't concealed carried much since I retired from the PD. Since it was a department requirement at the time, now I choose not too. I do keep my qualification card updated thanks to HB 218. But, when I do travel I always carry this:


U da man! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

On a full size frame gun, like the 1911, or my Sigma, what kind of holster do you guys use, or recommend (i.e. shoulder, IWB)?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Past year, been carrying inside the front waist pocket of my cargo pants (obviously, I can only do that w/ these pants). Otherwise, I use a leather belt holster typically.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the SW99 small enough to do that? I havent seen one except in catalogs. I have had thoughts about a P22, how much smaller is that compared to the 99 like you have?


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I carry a taurus pt145 most of the time. But when im going somewere that i cant risk getting spotted i carry a Keltek 380 Its not my gun of choice but its better than nothing. As far as carrying full size guns the 1911s are the only ones i can pull off cause they are so thin. Im with shipwreck length dont matter cause the barrel is in your pants but the thicker and the longer the grip the more risk there is of printing.

My carry gun of choice for confort would problaby be a compact 1911. but giving the capacity and the cost i chose the pt145. If i ever have to use it (and i hope i dont) by the time i get it back from the cops it will probably be heavily scrached and dinged. Also the pt145 isnt much thicker so i can conceal it in most of the same outfits.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I have big hands and the SP101 with the Hogue grip is just on the small side for me. I think my biggest problem will be finding a gun that has a small enough grip on it so it doesnt print. All of the small frame guns that I've handled have been just too small for me. My Sigma and P345 both have handalls on them just to make them comfortable.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My main carry gun is a Colt Double Eagle 45acp 5", Secondary is a Colt 1911a1 45 acp 5". Only the best will co for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> Is the SW99 small enough to do that? I havent seen one except in catalogs. I have had thoughts about a P22, how much smaller is that compared to the 99 like you have?


SW99 is the same as the fullsize P99 - or the same size grip as a Glock 19/ USP compact, any standard 4" barrelled semi auto in 9mm.

No, U can't do that - put it in your front pocket. But, the SW99 COMPACT can - it is identicle in size to the P99c I posted above. So, if ya got that, then yes, U could.

Avoid the P22 - trust me, U do notw ant a 22 as a self defense round. And, as much as I love Walther, I had read way tooo many problems about the P22 to buy one. And, honestly - if you are trying to CCW a gunb that size, go by a compact 9mm. Its about the same size.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

HK USPc .45 is my full time carry gun.

Alessi CQC/s is the holster I carry in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> HK USPc .45 is my full time carry gun.


Good gun. I like my 9mm version. I just shoot my P99 better, otherwise I might be carrying that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

In hot weather I carry a Bersa Thunder380, in the cold I carry my Sig P226 in a shoulder holster. I was looking into an SP101 myself to replace both.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> In hot weather I carry a Bersa Thunder380, in the cold I carry my Sig P226 in a shoulder holster. I was looking into an SP101 myself to replace both.


How does the Bersa handle itself? It seems to be quite a popular cc gun. I've been wanting the SP101 mostly for durbablity as it will be a carry/truck gun, and even though I prefer semi-auto's, revolvers from what I've been told and seen, that they can take alot more abuse (i.e. cleaning is not as big of a priority, less malfunctions).


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a Glock 23. I've enjoy carring much more since Maximo made me the holsters for it. I tend to carry OWB when I can. I find carring IWB uncomfortable with that thick of a gun which is why I'm looking into a smaller IWB gun. Maybe the new Kel-Tec.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

It depends on what I'm doing. If I am staying close to home I usually carry my Walther P99c (one of my favorite all time handguns),That was for you Ship. If I am taking a little road trip I like to carry my Kimber Ultra CDP but if I am going to Kansas City or St. Louis I like to carry my Springfield XD45, 13+1. It just makes me feel better when I'm there. But seriously I shoot all three quite well and they all carry good (depending on what I am wearing) It just depends on what my mood is each day.


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

H&K USP Compact .40 backed up by a S&W Mdl. 10 custom .357 mag snubby.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## squekie (Oct 7, 2006)

*Kimber CDP*

I LOVE my Kimber Ultra CDP II , it is in 40cal.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

When I do carry - in the winter it's the P2000









In the summer it's a new Kahr P9, of which I sadly have no pic as yet.


----------



## joker1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I carry a GLOCK 33, the subcompact .357 sig, in an IWB c-tac. I'm a pretty big guy so recoils not a problem. I do prefer the +1 round finger extensions on the mags.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Cold weather carry is my Springy 1911 full size


Other than cold weather carry has been my Colt Defender in .45&#8230;&#8230;. 


&#8230;&#8230;. but I will also be carrying my new P7M8 on occasion.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Mostly my Taurus PT-145 Millenium Pro 10 +1 .45 ACP in a Highnoon Bare Asset IWB.

If I'm jogging, I carry my Bersa Thunder .380 in an Uncle Mike's IWB

Around the house it's usually my Springfield Armory 1911 Mil-Spec or sometimes I carry my H&K USP-c .357 Sig


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Mostly my Taurus PT-145 Millenium Pro 10 +1 .45 ACP in a Highnoon Bare Asset IWB.
> 
> If I'm jogging, I carry my Bersa Thunder .380 in an Uncle Mike's IWB
> 
> Around the house it's usually my Springfield Armory 1911 Mil-Spec or sometimes I carry my H&K USP-c .357 Sig


How do you like the Millennium Pro?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Love the PT-145, I carry it above all the guns listed above which include an H&K and a 1911. It's small, conceals well, shoots great, way less kick than you would expect for a compact .45, I draw and fire it very well. I got the DAO model before thay changed them to the same trigger as the 24/7's. I prefer the long DAO pull for a CCW gun because I carry it with the safety off, just draw and shoot. I looked at the glocks and XD's as well but I much prefer the PT-145 and I get 10+1 in a very trim package.


----------



## starshooter231 (Dec 2, 2006)

Springfield XD9sc or Kel-Tec P11 only if I have to play "Dress up" without a coat.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

G19 always! Fits me great and is crazy reliable. Once I got the hang of Glocks, I shoot them better than almost anything else out there. I would like to try an HK P2000 though. They are great guns too.:smt071


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

XD40 service model with, now, a Kel Tec P-3AT as a BUG. I am looking into getting a smaller primary once the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*my ccw*


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

I use to carry a SA ultra compact V10. I got tired of the blast. so now I carry mostly 9mm Mid frams. I cant get my self to like the 9mm compacts.
This is what I have now a FN P9. 16 in the mag and comes with three mags in all. I just like the better cuntroll of the mid frams.









I have not shot this as of yet but this weekend It's off to the range.:smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've carried about everything out there that I can think of. It's always a compromise between firepower and concealability. I am convinced that a pocket gun of some sort is the best thing out there, with a bigger gun as backup, usually left in the truck somewhere. 

The best thing I've found so far pocket-wise is the Glock 27. Mike summed it up with the G26. It's a pocket gun with plenty of firepower, and it takes the bigger mags from its older brothers if you want high capacity. 

It's also ultra-reliable, tougher than nails, uglier than homemade soap, and accurate for a little gun. 

If I could wear a jacket all the time, I'd carry a bigger piece. This state's just too dang hot. But I've tried everything, from the pager pal to ankle rigs, shoulder and belt rigs, etc.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

My M&Pc has moved up to carry duty. Ive shot it enough to where Im comfortable with the gun. So right now my P99 is on vacation in my safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Gator said:


> I use to carry a SA ultra compact V10. I got tired of the blast. so now I carry mostly 9mm Mid frams. I cant get my self to like the 9mm compacts.
> This is what I have now a FN P9. 16 in the mag and comes with three mags in all. I just like the better cuntroll of the mid frams.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking piece. I'm curious as to how it behaves when you get it on the range.

I'm with you: I like smaller pistols, myself. They just point better, and fit my hands much better.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

Glock model23 the majority of the time, it is carried in a Bianchi retention holster, if concealment is difficult I will carry my S&W model 60 J frame 38 special.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

I carry either a 229DAK/.40 or 229TT/9mm, both with NS, in either a Bulman IWB or OWB holster, depending on weather and what I need to wear.


----------



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

You mentioned you were leaning towards the Ruger SP101. You certainly can't go wrong with it. I have one in 357 Mag, and it's my daily carry gun. Some say it's too heavy to carry, but I think it's alot lighter than carrying a full size 1911 like I used to. It's definitely well built, and easy to conceal.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Usually it's a sig 220. In the Summer with light clothing it's either a P229 in .357SIG if I'm dressed for business, or a P239 9mm if I'm casual.

I generally carry a Smith 637 airweight .38spl+p in a safariland front pocket holster if I'm out running errands....going out to dinner....times when I feel discretion is important.


----------

